# (Rumour) PS4 Not Unduly Powerful Over Current Gen



## heartgold (Apr 9, 2012)

Sources are now spilling the beans on exactly what we can expect from Orbis, or the PlayStation 4, when it is arrives. For the most part it is about what we already knew, with no real surprises; and it looks to be a very smart decision for AMD.

If the tech specs are correct, the latest info has the PS4 showing the unit being built from what amounts to off-the-self parts. The unit will use the AMD A8-3850 APU and  Radeon 7670 GPU. The AP-3850 APU is said to clock in at 2.9GHz and it will be a quad core chip, while the HD 7670 which will offer 1GB of RAM and while we have heard rumors of a projected clock speed, we would wait till we are closer to release before we predict what this will actually be.

As we told you previously, this selection does take back from the PC side, but there still a lot more questions than answers. Our contacts in the development community seem divided on what the box can actually deliver in terms of performance. According to one developer, “…we really don’t know how well the unit can perform, but so far it has been on par with the current generation.”

http://www.fudzilla....cs-get-detailed

Since the temp love its rumours, i thought this would be fun to post. Seems pretty much on par with the Wii U specs.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Interesting. Seems like the only thing that really got upgraded greatly this gen are the portable consoles, not surprised though.


----------



## saberjoy (Apr 9, 2012)

> PS4 Not Unduly Powerful Over Current Gen









.
I knew it wouldnt be a HUGE leap from current gen consoles.


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2012)

So if rumors are to be believed, the PS4 won't be much more powerful than the WiiU, because it has been hastily cobbled together from off-the-shelf parts to get an earlier release to meet the WiiU head on, and not be late to the game?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

So we post a rumor that the Wii U isn't that powerful and it's an outrage.

We post a rumor that the PS4 isn't that powerful and people don't think twice about or it actually agree.

It's good to see we're consistent.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 9, 2012)

I bet this wont make it to front page news


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 9, 2012)

Rumour again? This topic will be exactly the same of WiiU topic, but now ninty fanboys will tell the sony fanboys crap and vice versa.


----------



## mechagouki (Apr 9, 2012)

(Rumour) 90 % of rumours are just rumour...


----------



## Depravo (Apr 9, 2012)

So many rumours. I think it's time I started one of my own.



> The PS4 will have a 78-core processor, weigh 12kg and be made entirely of biscuits say 'anonymous' 'industry' 'insiders'.



Source


----------



## Forstride (Apr 9, 2012)

^ I heard that the PS4 can literally cure AIDS.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So we post a rumor that the Wii U isn't that powerful and it's an outrage.
> 
> We post a rumor that the PS4 isn't that powerful and people don't think twice about or it actually agree.
> 
> It's good to see we're consistent.



none is agreen to this


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i don't see anyone  saying that is true 100%   no need to get upset





saberjoy said:


> > PS4 Not Unduly Powerful Over Current Gen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've got one already, hook line and sinker!

Although I'm guessing it won't go much farther. Just felt like pointing out that the Wii U version of this got like almost 200 posts, and this one will probably never surmount to it.

Us Sony fanboys are very calm.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i don't see anyone  saying that is true 100%   no need to get upset
> ...



Wiiu one got 200 post because you were there


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Wiiu one got 200 post because you were there



Aw, it's good to know I'm popular.

So here's to 200 more posts in this thread, huzzah!

EDIT: And generally I can tell a rumor is pretty bad when the only site on my RSS that has it is Kotaku.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2012)

Veho said:


> So if rumors are to be believed, the PS3 won't be much more powerful than the WiiU, because it has been hastily cobbled together from off-the-shelf parts to get an earlier release to meet the WiiU head on, and not be late to the game?


just as i've been saying all along and you mean ps4 not ps3


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't say that either PS4 or Wii U console being that much more powerful than current gen, games cost enough as it is to develop for.  I reckon that Sony would prefer to keep the PS3 going for a few more years before releasing a new console but it seems like they're being forced to do something new.

720 or whatever it'll be called...well I can see that being a beast and Microsoft losing a lot on each console sold. However they could make that back on Xbox Live subscriptions. I even reckon they'll do a new low end 360 model later this year which has the Kinect built in to go for the "casual" crowd in a big way.


----------



## saberjoy (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i don't see anyone  saying that is true 100%   no need to get upset
> ...


The funny part is i dont even know which thread you guys are talking about .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> Shh! or else you'd be declared a nintendo fanboy..


my sig pretty much explains what i am so to the ps3 boys


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > So if rumors are to be believed, the PS3 won't be much more powerful than the WiiU, because it has been hastily cobbled together from off-the-shelf parts to get an earlier release to meet the WiiU head on, and not be late to the game?
> ...



Wait, if the Wii U is more powerful than the current generation of consoles and the PS4 is more powerful than the Wii U, then what does that say about the PS4 in comparison to current gen consoles?


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> then what does that say about the PS4 in comparison to current gen consoles?


it'll be a ps3 with a faster cpu


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > then what does that say about the PS4 in comparison to current gen consoles?
> ...



But... it's more powerful than a console that's more powerful than current consoles?

GOD I HATE THIS GAME.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


yeah it might actually run in 60 fps


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait, if the Wii U is more powerful than the current generation of consoles and the PS4 is more powerful than the Wii U, then what does that say about the PS4 in comparison to current gen consoles?


If paper is more powerful than rock, and rock is more powerful than scissors, what does that say about paper in comparison to scissors? 

What were we talking about again?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah it might actually run in 60 fps



Side note: I'm surprised that you've never made a joke on framerate like when someone goes "X runs at 60 fps" and you go "because there are 60 FPS games on the system!"

Save this joke for future use and please note the brilliant mind it came from.



Veho said:


> If paper is more powerful than rock, and rock is more powerful than scissors, what does that say about paper in comparison to scissors?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > yeah it might actually run in 60 fps
> ...


Side note: so how long do you think it will be before the ps4 steals comes with it's own wiiu tablet?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> so how long do you think it will be before the ps4 steals comes with it's own wiiu tablet?



Technically the PS3 already is with the Vita. Or that's what patents have said.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > so how long do you think it will be before the ps4 steals comes with it's own wiiu tablet?
> ...


Technically do you think the ps4 is gonna actually run in full 1080p this time instead of using cheap tricks like bloom to make the graphics look better than they really are?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 9, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Side note: so how long do you think it will be before the ps4 steals comes with it's own wiiu tablet?


There'll probably do the "Vita to PS4" thing, I heard from a dog of my neighbour that they're getting a version of Pac-Man to launch with it.

Like the Move not many people will use it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Technically do you think the ps4 is gonna actually run in full 1080p this time instead of using cheap tricks like bloom to make the graphics look better than they really are?



I haven't actually played a PS3 game outside of like... ten minutes of Killzone 2 so I really can't tell what you mean. Unless the Xbox 360 does this to in which case who gives a shit.

And how does making something "look better" make it not look better than it actually is? It's like saying someone's wearing a cheap dress that makes them look better but it doesn't make them look better. But it does make them look better so what's the problem?


----------



## 1Player (Apr 9, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Like the Move not many people will use it.



That's because real gamers don't use gimmicks. Only kids use it, like Nintendo intended


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 9, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Side note: so how long do you think it will be before the ps4 steals comes with it's own wiiu tablet?
> ...


you mean: "anonymous industry dog" right?

But vita really seems to have the capacity of connect with future sony devices, now it is not a joke.


----------



## silver_ryder (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > so how long do you think it will be before the ps4 steals comes with it's own wiiu tablet?
> ...


Technically Dreamcast and Game Cube have it, but in the real World none of that work well.

About the rumour, is possible that the "next-gen" will probably be more focus on the overall costs, (balance between costs and value)

I hope so...!




1Player said:


> That's because real gamers don't use gimmicks. Only kids use it, like Nintendo intended


Real gamers!?

I'm glad you are a big "MAN".


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 9, 2012)

No real gamers would accept games for what they are, spoilt 10 year olds would ignore something that is a "gimmick".


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 9, 2012)

1Player said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Like the Move not many people will use it.
> ...


that's because you should stop being a hater and get out of this thread, define a gimmick, yeah right a gimmick is something that adds to the gaming experience /sarcasm


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 9, 2012)

1Player said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Like the Move not many people will use it.
> ...




This is a typical argument of children: "nooo dont play this, this a baby game!"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Well it's good to see everyone fell for the good ol' troll and roll tactic.

It's kinda like a hit and run or a drive by but with trolling.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 9, 2012)

1Player said:


> That's because real gamers don't use gimmicks. Only kids use it, like Nintendo intended


Real gamers play games/consoles regardless of if they're gimmicky or not.  Whatever happened to enjoying games for what they are?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 9, 2012)

Kinda sad to see how bad the thread has gotten already.




TDWP FTW said:


> 1Player said:
> 
> 
> > That's because real gamers don't use gimmicks. Only kids use it, like Nintendo intended
> ...


It died when fanboys started to have more power in the gaming world.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL, Durango was rumoured to be based off a 6670 GPU as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ooh could it be that I might have to drag myself to an arcade to see the latest and greatest once more (I think we can all agree that although the PC sees some stunning stuff it will probably not be the platform of choice for the next lightgun or arcade racer). That would be an interesting twist.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2012)

So a rebranded 6670? Otherwise known as my current GPU.

That's not _horrible_ although I would have expected better. But it's yet another rumour that's probably a load of shit, so whatever.


----------



## Ultymoo (Apr 9, 2012)

Good Christ on a cracker. Trying to sort through these posts is like wading through lava in a speedo.

Personally, I don't care if a console is more powerful than another one. If they both have games that I enjoy, I'll eventually get both. Hell, you could throw an 8-bit machine at me today as long as it can have around 40 to 50 games I'll want to play over its lifespan. I'd gladly play that.

"You're a shithead fanboy for liking this console."
"No, you're a shithead fanboy for liking that console."

Two different topics, and yet the posts are almost the same.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So we post a rumor that the Wii U isn't that powerful and it's an outrage.
> 
> We post a rumor that the PS4 isn't that powerful and people don't think twice about or it actually agree.
> 
> It's good to see we're consistent.


As consistent as we should be.
Not everyone "falls" for specs.
Sony seems to see that too, if the rumours are treu.
SO IT FINALLY ALL COMES DOWN TO THE QUALITY OF THE GAMES.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> SO IT FINALLY ALL COMES DOWN TO THE QUALITY OF THE GAMES.



Well looks like the PC won.

Later guys, console gaming is dead.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2012)

Post real news, bitch.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > SO IT FINALLY ALL COMES DOWN TO THE QUALITY OF THE GAMES.
> ...


Yes, now all we need is the console exclusives and we shall be complete.
Also, Terraria is better than Minecraft, know any good ARPGs for the PS3?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Another wonderfully made-up article? Really?

PS4 won't be running on an AMD CPU, Sony's never released a single console or in fact _any other piece of hardware _working on x86/x64 architectures other than laptop computers (for obvious reasons). I will not believe a single word until I see it in flesh, thank you very much.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 9, 2012)

I rather agree with Foxi4 here. You take a look back, the PS2 used the Emotion Engine processor and the PS3 used a Cell processor. What reason would they have now to go the way of the PC?


----------



## Kalidor (Apr 9, 2012)

Sony is DEAD


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 9, 2012)

it just does everything that the ps3 didnt do (which itself just does everything)


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I rather agree with Foxi4 here. You take a look back, the PS2 used the Emotion Engine processor and the PS3 used a Cell processor. What reason would they have now to go the way of the PC?


They have realised the ridiculous development costs involved with producing bespoke hardware. Just guessing they have finally come to their senses.

Edit: Not to mention the massive headaches bespoke hardware causes developers.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS:



> The PS4 is actually incredibly powerful, blowing even high end PCs out of the water. Sony released these false specs out of recently developed senses of modesty and bashfulness.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mantis41 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > I rather agree with Foxi4 here. You take a look back, the PS2 used the Emotion Engine processor and the PS3 used a Cell processor. What reason would they have now to go the way of the PC?
> ...


The x86/x64 architecture is not cut out for strictly gaming, it's simply not a powerhorse. x86/x64 processors are like this "do-it-all" guy who really does it all, albeit with worse results compared to Cell or PowerPC which are vastly more specialized, in this case, towards multimedia. Compare the results of those three architectures using three processors released at relatively the same time. Both the Cell and the PowerPC will excel at floating point operations, which are an absolute must in gaming. Consoles are built primarily for gaming, the choice is clear.

The only instance where an x86/x64 processor would make sense in a console would be if it was running an x86/x64-only OS, like the XBox did.

Sony will go custom on this one. They *always* go custom.


----------



## Midna (Apr 9, 2012)

This looks like a cash in on Kotaku's Orbis rumours.

Normally your smugness would be pissing me off, Guild, but have at it. This is bullshit.


----------



## DCG (Apr 9, 2012)

How many FLOPS does a cell processor produce?
I know my desktop cpu (amd x6 @4ghz) can do 74? GFLOPS
GPU does about 1TFLOPS (single point), as far as I remember.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 10, 2012)

who cares? from this point onward, better specs will hardly increase graphics anyway. the next jump to true photorealism, meaning it looks exactly like a movie with human actors, in a real live environment, will probably not be available on a household budged for another decade or two. so why would they even need to put more power in their machines right now?


----------



## tommzy2 (Apr 10, 2012)

lol, ps4 wont come until at least 2015, believe me. and it will be way more powerfull than said above. my laptop craps on them specs


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 10, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> 1Player said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



[yt]KMy1zO8m8sM[/yt]


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, considering Sony can't afford another 600+ dollar console with no games, that would be one reason to not have a substantially more powerful system. Graphics are going to get upgraded to compete with more modern PC video technology so games can run at the same resolutions and still have the same texture quality and advanced filtering.


----------

